# how to get what I get from Sky plus without the monthly charges



## Mizen (17 Aug 2011)

Hi,

Please be patient with me, those who know the answeres are probablly sick and tired of answering this Q. - but can anyone tell me in simple terms the A-Z of getting what I have currently with Sky+ live pause, rewind, record and series link without the monthly charges.

I know there is free view or free sat these are terms I am familar with but thats as far as it goes..!


I have a HD ready tv

thanks


----------



## RMCF (17 Aug 2011)

If you are in RoI your only option to receive satellite TV that you can pause, record, series link etc is with Freesat and a receiver with a hard drive/recorder, like a Humax Foxsat HDR. There are also models which record from Bush, Sagem, Grundig, Goodmans, Panasonic.

You won't of course get the Sky-only channels that you have to pay a subscription for i.e. film channels, Sky Sports channels, or premium channels like Sky One, Sky Atlantic etc.

You will get these channels. 

http://www.freesat.co.uk/what-you-get/our-channels

Forget about Freeview. This is received via a rooftop aerial in the UK/NI.

Any more questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Guest125 (18 Aug 2011)

No Irish channels on this unfortunately. To get the Irish(saorview) you'll need a saorview receiver with an external hd plugged into it to get sky+ features. Initial setup costs are expensive (freeview box + saorview box) but you're bill free after that.


----------



## tosullivan (30 Aug 2011)

you can but a Ferguson Ariva 120 Combo box and it will receive Saorview and Freesat channels, plus by adding an external hard drive you can do all the live pause, rewind, record etc facilities
I got one last week and they are great and easy to set up.  They even take my sky card and I get all the subscription channels with the Ferguson box


----------



## mrjim (12 Oct 2011)

hi,i have 120 combo box but when i put sky card in,nothing happened,what do i need to do tks





tosullivan said:


> you can but a Ferguson Ariva 120 Combo box and it will receive Saorview and Freesat channels, plus by adding an external hard drive you can do all the live pause, rewind, record etc facilities
> I got one last week and they are great and easy to set up. They even take my sky card and I get all the subscription channels with the Ferguson box


----------

